# Kaspersky keeps telling me that SMF is BAD!!!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 4, 2016)

@TulsaJeff

Once again Kaspersky (antivirus program) wont allow me to log in to SMF. When I click on the icon to log in I get a notification that the site is a known phishing threat. This was never an issue until the site updated to the new format. Hopefully the site admins can pass this message along to the website designers and get it fixed. My premium membership doesn't do me much good if I can't log in.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 4, 2016)

Case,

How are you logging in to create this post?   Using another computer or your phone?  Is Kaspersky worth it?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 4, 2016)

Craig I turned off Kaspersky to log in then turned it back on.

This is on my work computer, we don't have a computer at home so I use my phone exclusively when not in the office. Our IT guys claim that Kaspersky is the only anti-virus to use.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 4, 2016)

You don't have a computer at home?   OMG! How can you have a personal life if you're not sitting on the front porch next to the smoker, surfin' the net?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 4, 2016)

I know crazy concept!


----------



## schlotz (Mar 4, 2016)

Well, the 'IT' guy is entitled to his opinion.  After running into multiple false positives, and it locking out the internet entirely due to a bad release update by them (I've worked with multiple AV programs over 20 years) I gave up, ending the yearly subscription. BTW they make it very hard to end the relationship.  Went with Avira (Mac).  So far so good, no issues.  We'll see how long this one lasts.


----------



## tropics (Mar 4, 2016)

AVG I dumped Kaspersky after the trial ended

Richie


----------



## phatbac (Mar 4, 2016)

If its a work computer then it could be your IT guy has some policies set with the av program. The policy set could be to block all forums. So it could not be the av program per se but the way its set up by your employer. i know things like videos and chat and facebook are blocked here at my work. Just a thought.

Happy Posting to SMF,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## mummel (Mar 4, 2016)

Website has been working fine for me.  The only thing that bothers me is the lack of Q view lately, because I enjoy envying other men's meat.


----------

